# 3rd lot of tablets for bacne



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Just been prescibed Fluconazole which is an antifungal....

Anyone else tried this?

Edit: As of yesterday - wednesday 15/8 I've been prescribed 4th lot of tablets - Erythromycin. 500mg twice a day for 3 weeks. He said if they do nothing, i will be referred to a dermo :thumb:

Also gave me 2 tubes of quinoderm.

So far i've had Tetralysal, Flucloxacillin, Fluconazone and now Erythromycin..... I think. Memory of a fish


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't think it was a popular med....


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

took these when i was a teenager, did literally nothing


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Lew1s said:


> took these when i was a teenager, did literally nothing


Yep same here. Although the missus says it looks better but she would say that.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Will be a waste of time I imagine mate. I was put on 7 different meds by my over a few years and they were all a waste of time. Dont wanna **** on your chips but realistically they dont work for 99% of people


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

get toa dermo and get accutane. Ive had tetraysol, oxytetracyclin (which turns out im allergic too), eurethromycin (also alleric to) and now im on prednisalonein prep for accutane which i should be on next week.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Just get accutane yourself mate, its worth it imo


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

Alcohol gel worked well for me


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ironmanwales said:


> Alcohol gel worked well for me


Never heard of that. If they do it in the form of brandy & diet coke i'm in :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

ironmanwales said:


> Alcohol gel worked well for me


yeah and it ruins you clothes and bed sheets! Its is reasonably effective on mild/moderate acne but if the acne is cystic and angry the gel will not do much


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Self prescribe accutane mate...


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> Self prescribe accutane mate...


I would suggest getting some bloods done before this but its a good option

OP - How many meds have they tried and how severe would you say your acne is? I


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> I would suggest getting some bloods done before this but its a good option
> 
> OP - How many meds have they tried and how severe would you say your acne is? I


This is the 3rd lot of meds I think. The first two lots were some antibiotic then Tetralysal. Got to go back wednesday morning for something else I guess if the fluconazole don't work - which they haven't.

Also getting results from a blood test taken nearly 2 weeks ago, but that was for stomach pains. Had ultrasound on kidney and it's fine so will see what they say.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> This is the 3rd lot of meds I think. The first two lots were some antibiotic then Tetralysal. Got to go back wednesday morning for something else I guess if the fluconazole don't work - which they haven't.
> 
> Also getting results from a blood test taken nearly 2 weeks ago, but that was for stomach pains. Had ultrasound on kidney and it's fine so will see what they say.


Blood test came back all good


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I've had cystic bacne for over 2 years since just before I started aas and nothing I tried worked. Tried benzoyl peroxide (works great on face but not back), head n shoulders rubbed on back every night, scrubbing like hell with a shower brush, meticulously washing bed sheets etc.

My back and shoulders have TOTALLY cleared up over the past month since I started using dutasteride at 0.5mg ed. Wish I'd tried this sooner as it has been a miracle cure for me. Definitely worth a try imo. Fcuk accutane.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

anabolik said:


> I've had cystic bacne for over 2 years since just before I started aas and nothing I tried worked. Tried benzoyl peroxide (works great on face but not back), head n shoulders rubbed on back every night, scrubbing like hell with a shower brush, meticulously washing bed sheets etc.
> 
> My back and shoulders have TOTALLY cleared up over the past month since I started using dutasteride at 0.5mg ed. Wish I'd tried this sooner as it has been a miracle cure for me. Definitely worth a try imo. Fcuk accutane.


Your acne couldnt of been that bad if you were able to scrub it like fcuk with a shower brush.... My acne is so painful it hurts to sleep! Lol

Week 4 of accutane now, self prescribed and the initial breakout was horrendous, hoping to see some improvement soon though...


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Your acne couldnt of been that bad if you were able to scrub it like fcuk with a shower brush.... My acne is so painful it hurts to sleep! Lol
> 
> Week 4 of accutane now, self prescribed and the initial breakout was horrendous, hoping to see some improvement soon though...


It was bad enough to stop me wanting to take my shirt off in public. Big red lumps clustered together all over my traps, shoulders and upper back oh and middle of my chest too. Only reason I could scrub them was coz they didn't have heads on so they would never bleed...they'd appear and stay a good few mm under the skin for a few weeks where you can't get to them until they went of their own accord then some new ones would pop up nearby, it was a vicious circle.

IMO it's worth trying. I didn't even start the duta for my bacne it's for hairloss this was just a very welcome side effect


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Your acne couldnt of been that bad if you were able to scrub it like fcuk with a shower brush.... My acne is so painful it hurts to sleep! Lol
> 
> Week 4 of accutane now, self prescribed and the initial breakout was horrendous, hoping to see some improvement soon though...


Where did you breakout mate?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

my acne's comeup bad this summer and i'm not even on gear

although when i did a deca/sust cycle about 10 years ago the spots i got were tiny little pimples

these are just big boil type spots, i always seem to get them in the summer, i think it's worse this year because of training

if you're feeling bad about yourself just google pics back acne and take a look at some of those horror shows, will make you feel tons beter about your own acne


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

dont take them and just wait for dermo


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Your acne couldnt of been that bad if you were able to scrub it like fcuk with a shower brush.... My acne is so painful it hurts to sleep! Lol
> 
> Week 4 of accutane now, self prescribed and the initial breakout was horrendous, hoping to see some improvement soon though...


Ha yeah mine wasnt pretty either mate. I made a journal pics of it on that


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

bacne acne etc, the very best way to rid yourself of this is

bathe in goats milk soap twice daily, then take juice of one lemon add that to bicarb of soda mix with warm water and wipe area once per day with cotton wool and throw away, then mositurise with a basic aqueous cream .

YOu wll see a difference within a few days.

Kaza


----------



## moreplates (Aug 27, 2012)

medicine can cure but also leave side effects.. this is a surety... using a lots of medicine is never going to turn out in a good result after all these are synthetic chemicals..


----------



## global (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Ste said:


> Self prescribe accutane mate...


What's the point of that when he can get it for free from a derm and have all the proper blood tests and monitoring to make sure he isn't having his liver f**ked up?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Erythromycin worked very well for me...


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

anabolik said:


> It was bad enough to stop me wanting to take my shirt off in public. Big red lumps clustered together all over my traps, shoulders and upper back oh and middle of my chest too. Only reason I could scrub them was coz they didn't have heads on so they would never bleed...they'd appear and stay a good few mm under the skin for a few weeks where you can't get to them until they went of their own accord then some new ones would pop up nearby, it was a vicious circle.
> 
> IMO it's worth trying. I didn't even start the duta for my bacne it's for hairloss this was just a very welcome side effect


how have you got on with duta, sides wise? thinking about starting it for hairloss also


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Erythromycin worked very well for me...


How long till you saw results? Been on them about two weeks. Spots have dried a bit but still coming through


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

SamG said:


> How long till you saw results? Been on them about two weeks. Spots have dried a bit but still coming through


Accutane mate, honestly sides aren't even bad, longer you leave it the more scars you'll be left with...

Just look at the mess of my back on my pics in my journal, that's because I did want your doing, wasting your time!


----------

